# Circuito convertidor de codigo



## Roberto02 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, hace dias lo he intentado varias veces   y nada me sale una respuesta al diseño digital, la pregunta es:

_"Empleando sólo dos circuitos sumadores paralelos de 4 bits (no usar ninguna compuerta logica) diseñar un conversor del código BCD al código AIKEN, no use el carry de salida del primer sumador como variable de control."_

si alguien sabe de eso, espero recibir respuesta  , agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola

Como es el codigo AIKEN?. Si es BCD solo convierte 4 bits, pero no recuerdo el AIKEN.

Saludos


----------



## Roberto02 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola,

Digo  : codigo BCD natural al codigo BCD AIKEN.

Saludos.


----------



## kolveas (Jul 27, 2009)

uff dificil, yo  hice un conversor de bcd a aiken pero utilizando compuertas logicas, no es tan dificil es  decodificar con la tabla de "karnow" (como se pronuncia) y luego sabes cuantas compuertas utilizar.
si te interesa me avisas, salu2


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 27, 2009)

_Roberto02_, un buen comienzo para aportar una solucion al problema; seria que postearas la tabla del codigo BCD AIKEN.

P.D. ¿Ese tipo no es el personaje de una pelicula de navesitas espaciales?


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 27, 2009)

aca la encontre:








mas información:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiken-Code


----------



## 0rland0 (Ago 19, 2009)

Bueno hacer un convertidor con los sumadores y sin compuertas nose si se pueda hacer. Este es un convertidor con un sumador 83 y usando 3 compuertas. El sumador reduce mucho la implementacion de compuertas asi q talves este sea mas pequeño q el del compañero Kolveas


----------

